# South Coast 22 vs Catalina 22



## MarkinKC (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been using this forum for research for some time now, but I finally registered because I am actually getting down to a purchase decision. As the thread title suggests, I'm looking at two boats. The Catalina 22 is being offered for sale by a local dealer. The previous owner apparently left it uncovered and the whole boat filled with water and froze last winter. That was enough to scare me away, but when I told the guy that my reason for not wanting it, he offered to warranty the boat and motor, in writing, for a year. The wiring is corroded to hell and would all need to be replaced, and some of the woodwork is a disaster, but I'm a carpenter and wouldn't have too much trouble cleaning stuff like that up or fabricating replacements. The guy also offered to put on a new coat of bottom paint for the cost of the paint. ($200) 

The other option I'm considering is a South Coast 22 that appears to be in excellent condition. The guy that's owned it for the past 8 years has clearly taken care of it, and I see no red flags to speak of. The boat is in pristine condition, but I like the layout of the Catalina better, and I can't fix that later if I go with the South Coast. 

The dealer is asking $2,800 for the Catalina, and the South Coast guy is asking $2,250.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. I don't want to get stuck with a lemon or get in over my head. Thanks.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah , decisions decisions . The South Coast IMO has a more classic look to it . That reverse transom possibly could be troublesome for the outboard . I like C22's my wife had one , it 
was the pop top fixed keel . I raced on one for a year, it was the swing keel . As I'm sure you know Cat . has a huge user's group and you can get parts . Also If this is going to be your first boat , the group and the parts could come in handy . Good luck .


----------



## MarkinKC (Mar 23, 2015)

I have an M-16 scow now, so I'm not totally new to sailing. It's a totally different world jumping to a cabin boat though. I'm not even sure what I'm looking for with regards to potential problems with the Catalina, and there are enough issues that I can see that I'm worried about stuff I can't. Mostly, the hull looks to be indented about an inch and a half where it sits on the trailer support, and I'm not sure if it's because of weight, water/ice damage, or poor trailer construction. It worries me though.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

A dent in fiberglass is a bad thing , It can be fixed . I'm willing to bet there are more C 22s , better C22s in your area .


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Never heard of South Coast but $2800 for the C-22 that is a disaster....the dealer must be smoking some funny stuff.
There's plenty of C-22's out there in the same price range that are in sailaway condition. Keep looking.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know how much damage was done to the Catalina 22 you're looking at, but it's not an uncommon thing to happen. The cockpit drains plug really easily, then the cockpit can fill with water. The previous owner of my C22 had that happen and it changed the weight so much that it lifted the tongue and dropped the back of the trailer to the ground. It didn't seem to do any damage though.

2014 was my first year with my Catalina 22 and it has been a great boat for learning boat ownership. There are *so* many of them out there and there are so many active websites about them that any problem or project you might have there is already someone who has done it and posted it. The Catalina Direct website is very valuable for parts and such (speaking of, I need to get an order in soon).

That being said, I have no idea how much damage was done to this one.

(P.S. M-scows are cool! There's an active race fleet here and they're fun to watch. I'm in a club that has a bunch of MC scows which are fun to sail but to my eye aren't as beautiful as the M-scow.)


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

First: Do not buy the Cat22 you write about. There are many Cat22s available that are in good shape and for less money. The dealer is preying on your newbieness.

Second: I wouldn't get too hung up on the interior layout of a 22' boat. The cabin will be not much more than a storage shed anyway. The layout out of the cockpit and rigging is more important. 

Third: IMO, the superior upkeep of the SC plus a lower price makes it a clear winner. The Catalina is a heavier boat with less sail area; that is good or bad depending on you and the area where you will be sailing. 

Fourth: Support from a helpful users' association is a feature that is extremely important for a newbie old boat owner. I know the Catalina 22 has a good owners' group, I don't know about South Coast. Also, the number of each model in your sailing area should be an influence, for help, friendship, or class racing.

If the condition and price of the two models were equal, I would let the owners' association strength be the determining factor. If that was also equal, I'd opt for the South Coast due to it's potentially higher performance.


----------



## MarkinKC (Mar 23, 2015)

jwing said:


> First: Do not buy the Cat22 you write about. There are many Cat22s available that are in good shape and for less money. The dealer is preying on your newbieness.
> 
> Second: I wouldn't get too hung up on the interior layout of a 22' boat. The cabin will be not much more than a storage shed anyway. The layout out of the cockpit and rigging is more important.
> 
> Third: IMO, the superior upkeep of the SC plus a lower price makes it a clear winner. The Catalina is a heavier boat with less sail area; that is good or bad depending on you and the area where you will be sailing.


This is pretty much what I was thinking. The South Coast is ready to go, and the owner upgraded a lot of the rigging to make it easier to sail single handed. And he just agreed to take $2000 even for it. South Coast it is. Should make for a fun summer learning a new boat.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

MarkinKC said:


> This is pretty much what I was thinking. The South Coast is ready to go, and the owner upgraded a lot of the rigging to make it easier to sail single handed. And he just agreed to take $2000 even for it. South Coast it is. Should make for a fun summer learning a new boat.


Sounds good, at that size range the only thing that really matters is condition. Most any parts should be available as most "components" are made by a third party. hatches, ports, winches and what not are commodity items and commonly available.


----------



## Lake Burnet (Jul 21, 2017)

So, how has your experience with the Southcoast been? I am looking at one right now.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

MarkinKC hasn't posted in over 2 years. I doubt you will be hearing from him.


----------

